# Brian Head fire after



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Interesting video



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155691583799172


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

And a little on the wildlife after the fire
https://www.ksl.com/?sid=45190549&n...d-big-game-animals-safe-after-brian-head-fire


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for posting the vids. Was a crazy big fire for sure. My buddy had a buck tag for the area, and though I tried to convince him not to, he turned the tag back in. Hopefully all the folks who live in that area and have homes and businesses can get back on track and replace some of what was lost.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

stillhunterman said:


> Thanks for posting the vids. Was a crazy big fire for sure. My buddy had a buck tag for the area, and though I tried to convince him not to, he turned the tag back in. Hopefully all the folks who live in that area and have homes and businesses can get back on track and replace some of what was lost.


You need to show him the pic of that buck in the second link My grandniece and I have any weapon tags for that unit.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Bummer about the fire for sure.

From the video it didn't look like any of the cabins that burned had a defensible space around them. I noticed that earlier this year when I was up on the Monroe too that most were tucked right into the trees.

Unfortunately without defensible space around them I doubt the firefighters are going to spend much time trying to save them.

I understand the tucked into the forest feel but what you get as a result is a burned down cabin.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

middlefork said:


> I understand the tucked into the forest feel but what you get as a result is a burned down cabin.


I've wondered about those new cement cast fake logs for cabins. They look quite nice and would be impervious to external fire.

https://www.everlogs.com/

-DallanC


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I know the agencies have triaged private property response based on defensible space in the past, like the fires that encroached on New Harmony. They often flag the driveway in a color coded way so firefighters immediately know the danger level. The first tenet of wildland firefighting is to avoid unnecessary loss of life, especially firefighters. Defensible space protects firefighters as much as it does property.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

DallanC said:


> middlefork said:
> 
> 
> > I understand the tucked into the forest feel but what you get as a result is a burned down cabin.
> ...


Hadn't seen those before. As long as the roof and exposed components aren't combustible then fire hazard is reduced. One other major structural issue are any open spaces to vent roof and attic. The drafts in those often suck in sparks that can burn a house from the inside out.


----------

